
JDK 13 Released - based2
https://jdk.java.net/13/
======
based2
[https://adoptopenjdk.net/](https://adoptopenjdk.net/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/d5j82u/jdk_13_release...](https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/d5j82u/jdk_13_released/)

